# Any Northern California Rallies?



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

I see there was one in 2009...was there a gathering at Lake Tahoe in 2010? Any plans for 2011? Newbies getting excited to meet fellow awesome Outbackers!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

You can always start one!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have had a few small get together but no rallies since 09. I guess no one was interested in setting up one in 2010. Tahoe is always a favorite location for many. We like camping at Sugar Pine SP. We are camping right now at Collins Lake with the Chabbie1 family who we met on Outbackers and do a lot of camping with, a wonderful family who we love to camp with. So you might see if anyone would be interested in a Norcal rally or even a small get together. You are always welcome to join us on any of our camping trips. There are 4 Outback trailers here at Collins Ours the Chabbie1's and 2 others we don't know.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info, AND the invite







We'll have to learn how we can track our fellow NorCal campers and hopefully join you all for a few trips. Especially as we're new to camping in our trailer, we'd love the company and the tips from experienced Outbackers!







We're in the bay area and want to explore all over, so are open to anywhere that sounds good. And we have 2 very young boys that would appreciate being around other kids, too.

Thanks again!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mommy2boyz said:


> Thanks for the info, AND the invite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi There! mommy2boyz

We are in San Jose and have 2 rallies under our belts.We did the SoCal at Newport and the NorCal at Russian River.
We would be up to rally next year and helping put one together too if your interested.
We had nothing but good times at both and met some really nice families at both.
What part of the Bay Area are you in? Nor/ so/ east/
We had a great trip this summer to the Santa Cruz Mountains which is almost too close to us, but we had kids and friends to swap mid-week so we didn't go far.

Russian River was great and would go back there in a heartbeat.
Have you been anywhere south of the Bay Area?


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

We're in San Jose too! We literally picked up our 250RS LAST weekend, so we're *really* new







. But, we're anxious to get started camping - first around the area here so we're close to home in case anything happens or we forget anything big







. If you know of any good places within an hour or two of San Jose for us to start out, please let me know. There's a campground at Half Moon Bay State Beach that looks pretty nice which we've been considering.

SO happy to meet other Outbackers in the area...hope to meet your family sometime soon!

-Linda

PS...I'd be happy to help with pulling together a rally!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mommy2boyz.....PM sent!


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

mommy2boyz said:


> We're in San Jose too! We literally picked up our 250RS LAST weekend, so we're *really* new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have camped at Lake San Antonio in Monterey County a couple of times. Had nice sites with full hook ups. Good for hiking, biking, and when warm weather hits, lake activities. There are campgrounds on both the North and South shore. We have only been to the south, but the north sounds nice too.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

SLO Outbacker said:


> We're in San Jose too! We literally picked up our 250RS LAST weekend, so we're *really* new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have camped at Lake San Antonio in Monterey County a couple of times. Had nice sites with full hook ups. Good for hiking, biking, and when warm weather hits, lake activities. There are campgrounds on both the North and South shore. We have only been to the south, but the north sounds nice too.
[/quote]

I have been wondering about Lake San Antonio.it is on our list of to do places.Thanks!


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

Although we're from the Pacific Northwest (Portland to be precise), we like to get down your way. Spent our last Spring Break (I think it was actually one week before California's Spring Break)on the Russian River as our base camp for a week of wine tasting and cycling. We would love to attend a get-together if the NorCal locals would plan one.


----------



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

mommy2boyz said:


> I see there was one in 2009...was there a gathering at Lake Tahoe in 2010? Any plans for 2011? Newbies getting excited to meet fellow awesome Outbackers!!


I know this is a late post, but we are in Placer County and new Outback owners, always interested in how we can hook up with other families. We have 2 boys, ages 9 & 5. Look forward to hearing from anyone!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations! Where in Placer County are you located? We are also in the area. What model do you have?
Nice to have another member close by.......
Happy camping


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We are actually going back to Collins Lake for Presidents weekend with N70Q ( our favorite camping buddies) if anyone is interested in joining us! 
It would be great to meet new Outbackers.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> We are actually going back to Collins Lake for Presidents weekend with N70Q ( our favorite camping buddies) if anyone is interested in joining us!
> It would be great to meet new Outbackers.


Or old ones too, always enjoy lots of Outbackers. The more the merrier!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

So far we have 5 families going to Collins Lake for Presidents Weekend!
Anybody else want to join us?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

7 Families so far!!!
So when can you call it a Rally? oh, I mean a get together!!!

Anyone else?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the "old ones" will join you too! Infact we are bringing some " new ones" - "Rookie" is coming with us! Looking forward to seeing everyone there again! AJ asked if they will still serve ice cream even though it's still winter?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh, definitely YES! They serve ice cream all year long and it it GOOD!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

VVRRRMM said:


> Yes the "old ones" will join you too! Infact we are bringing some " new ones" - "Rookie" is coming with us! Looking forward to seeing everyone there again! AJ asked if they will still serve ice cream even though it's still winter?


This is great Tim we are looking forward to seeing you and the family and meet some new ones too, will be a lot of fun.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

I have never been to Collins Lake. What sites are best? We may have a change of plans for that weekend???


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

SLO Outbacker said:


> I have never been to Collins Lake. What sites are best? We may have a change of plans for that weekend???


Just emailed you!!!

Hope you can come.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I sure hope you can make it SLO would be nice to meet you and we will all have a blast. Hey Trish do you think I should bring my 2 big tables?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I sure hope you can make it SLO would be nice to meet you and we will all have a blast. Hey Trish do you think I should bring my 2 big tables?


Bill, probably wouldn't be a bad idea. Do you mind bringing them?

Let's all hope for sunshine!

We can't wait!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> I sure hope you can make it SLO would be nice to meet you and we will all have a blast. Hey Trish do you think I should bring my 2 big tables?


Bill, probably wouldn't be a bad idea. Do you mind bringing them?

Let's all hope for sunshine!

We can't wait!
[/quote]
No problem at all I will bring them. I will keep my fingers crossed for good weather and good fishing. I do know for sure there will be good ice cream









So anyone else want to join our Mini Rally


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

SLO Outbacker said:


> I have never been to Collins Lake. What sites are best? We may have a change of plans for that weekend???


We would love to have you join us! Did you get a site?


----------



## RodCamps (Mar 19, 2011)

It seems like ylou guys had fun on President's weekend. 
I'm new to the site. Any plans for another get together?. I live in the Bakersfield area.


----------



## shutterbugmom27 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all,

We are in el dorado county near Cameron Park.

Heather


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site! We are always up for a mini rally.

Happy Outbacking!


----------

